# Switch by Day even/odd:



## Arenas (29. Mai 2020)

Guten Tag,

Bitte können Sie den Stuff in Ordnung bringen?
Ich habe keine Fehlermeldung.
Aber die Apostrofen oder Beistriche sind nicht richtige eingesetzt worden !?! 

Mit css habe ich kein Problem als Einfach. [Win 10, Edge, Mobile (iPhone)]

```
html {
    width: 1400; height: auto; float:left;
    background: -webkit-radial-gradient(0% 0%, circle cover, #0000ff 0%, #ffffFF 50%, #ff0000 100%);
    background:    -moz-radial-gradient(0% 0%, circle cover, #0000ff 0%, #ffffFF 50%, #ff0000 100%);
    background:     -ms-radial-gradient(0% 0%, circle cover, #0000ff 0%, #ffffFF 50%, #ff0000 100%);
    background:      -o-radial-gradient(0% 0%, circle cover, #0000ff 0%, #ffffFF 50%, #ff0000 100%);
    background: radial-gradient(at top left, #0000ff, #ffffff, #ff0000);}
```
Link:

Table-OneDrive

Danke

Arnold

Switch by Day even/odd:


```
<script>
    var today = new Date();
    var dayStr = String(today.getDate()).padStart(2, '0');
    var day = parseInt(dayStr);

    if(day % 2 == 0)
        {
        document.getElementById("OddEven").body.style.backgroundImage = '
            height:100%; width:100%;
            background: -webkit-radial-gradient(0% 0%, circle cover, #005bbb 0%, #ffd500 100%)
            background: -moz-radial-gradient(0% 0%, circle cover, #005bbb 0%, #ffd500 100%)
            background: -ms-radial-gradient(0% 0%, circle cover, #005bbb 0%, #ffd500 100%)
            background: -o-radial-gradient(0% 0%, circle cover, #005bbb 0%, #ffd500 100%)
            background: radial-gradient(at top left, #0005bbb, #ffd500)';
        }
    else
        {
        document.getElementById("OddEven").body.style.backgroundImage = '
            height:100%; width:100%
            background: -webkit-radial-gradient(0% 0%, circle cover, #084b8a 0%, #000000 50%, #ffffff 100%)
            background: -moz-radial-gradient(0% 0%, circle cover, #084b8a 0%, #000000 50%, #ffffff 100%)
            background: -ms-radial-gradient(0% 0%, circle cover, #084b8a 0%, #000000 50%, #ffffff 100%)
            background: -o-radial-gradient(0% 0%, circle cover, #084b8a 0%, #000000 50%, #ffffff 100%)
            background: radial-gradient(at top left, #084b8a, #000000, #ffffff)';
        }
</script>
```


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (29. Mai 2020)

Java != Javascript


----------



## Arenas (29. Mai 2020)

G.Tag
Danke
Habe aber leider nichts Verstanden?

Es ist kein Javascript?
Danke
Arnold


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (29. Mai 2020)

Dir Forumsbereich behandelt Java-Themen. Du hast eine Frage zu HTML/CSS/Javascript. Das Thema gehört in den Bereich





						Angular, React, JQuery - Fragen zu JavaScript
					

Java ist nicht JavaScript - Forum für Angular, Typescript, React und JQuery



					www.java-forum.org
				



Oder





						HTML / CSS
					

Alles über HTML & CSS



					www.java-forum.org


----------



## Arenas (29. Mai 2020)

Oh, dumm gelaufen 
Danke 

Und wo soll ich jetzt Sein?
Bitte können Sie meine Frage weiter geben? Oder soll ich neu schreiben?

Danke
Arnold


----------



## Arenas (29. Mai 2020)

Bitte Moxx
Ich habe das thema zum *HTML/CSS/Javascript *dazu gegeben, sorry
Arnold


----------



## Flown (29. Mai 2020)

Weiter gehts: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/switch-by-day-even-odd.188528/#post-1223003


----------

